

PayPal Launches Simpler, Mobile APIs And More - k-i-m
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/08/paypal-separates-developer-platform-from-x-commerce-launches-simpler-mobile-apis-and-more

======
k-i-m
Other than improving their API, PayPal should really join this:
<http://www.portabilitystandard.org/> but maybe they're too afraid that many
will run away from them

